# infeed table saw extension



## grenger

looking for different plans to make a infeed table saw extension for my bosch table saw. I have seen this one. Any new ideas/design/plans would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## bondogaposis

I don't know, seems like anything you do would get in the way of the rip fence. Why do you need an infeed table?


----------



## gfadvm

I considered on of those when I owned my first tablesaw to expand my crosscut ability but after further study, I build a tablesaw sled (Eagle Lake Woodworking video) which worked out better in my opinion.


----------



## GT350

I may be missing something but isn't an infeed table going to get in the way? I mean my arms aren't that long to be able to push the wood past the blade, so I would be leaning way over.
Mike


----------



## grenger

humm, lots of good comments.
the reason is that when i use my sled. At the start I need to pull it quite a bit back (To squaare a 17 inches cutting board) and the sled wants to hang over the table or drop off the table 
That is why this model is a narrow extention i think so that he can stand on the side of it when pushing is sled.
I have an INCRA miter sled. I also have an other type os sled which also can give me this problem.

thanks.


----------



## woodman88

try making a panel cutting sled with the fence of the sled at the front instead of the rear,it works for me to solve that problem


----------



## Pimzedd

Take a look at http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Top-Shop-Tips/Infeed-table-for-table-saw/td-p/193710









I used a similar device when I worked in a plastic fab shop. In place of the roller stand, we just had a piece of plywood as a leg. The leg was attached with a piece of continuous hinge and folded up against the table for storage. I cut many 4 ft. x 8 ft. sheets of plastic, some at thick at 1 in. by myself.


----------

